# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/26/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good trout bite this morning until about 10am throwing plum/chart DSLâ€™s. Then it slowed, luckily we had some redfish on a reef that wanted to play.

We made a couple more wades striking out on trout, but by 12:30 we managed a steady trout bite. Had to do some walking in the afternoon, but managed a good stringer. Our afternoon bite was on a variety of DSL baits, blue moon, pumpkinseed, and color x. Most all the fish were caught in thigh deep sandy green water.


----------

